# The oldest secular song in English



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2016)

According to one of the lectures I just watched, this is claimed to be the oldest piece of secular music known in English - and may be familiar to you: 






Here's the Wikipedia piece on its history:
Sumer Is Icumen In - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

